

Ebook Deal of the Day: HTML5: Up and Running - Only $9.99. Use code DDHUR - telemachos
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596806026/

======
telemachos
This is a funny case: obviously the online version
(<http://diveintohtml5.org>) is only $0 every day, but I posted it anyone
since some people might _really_ like to have a pdf or some Ebook format for
reading on a device.

